# First Look: Indie by Sonokinetic



## donbodin (Apr 10, 2019)

Sonokinetic prove that going small can have a BIG emotional impact! With the developers latest sample-based orchestral phrase library, Indie, Sonokinetic deliver a profoundly inspiring instrument for Kontakt.
Demos, Official Videos and some thoughts: http://bit.ly/2G767gW



Indie is available from Sonokinetic: http://bit.ly/_Indie_Sonokinetic


----------

